# Hannover-Bremen Connection



## der stimp (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
da sich ja mittlerweile eine rege Reisebereitschaft in der Region Hannover, Bremen, Bad Bevensen breit gemacht hat, 
eröffne ich hier mal einen Thread, in dem künftige Termine überschtlicher Angekündigt und besprochen werden können. 
Bitte hier dann auch nur Termine und Teilnahme die die Hannover-Bremen Connection betreffen posten. 
Andere Fragen, Termine etc. bitte in den jewaligen lokalen Threads!


----------



## der stimp (14. Dezember 2009)

gestern war es mal wieder soweit und die hannover-bremen connection hat wieder zugeschlagen. 
kurz und gut, die yardhalle in hannover wurde für eine komplette nacht angemietet 
und wir hatten mit rund 20 leuten aus hannover, bremen und bad bevensen die rampen gerockt bis zum morgengrauen. 

bilder wurden, glaub ich, leider nur recht wenige gemacht, aber wer welche hat, kann sie hier gerne mit reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mal wieder nicht drauf))))-:


----------



## der stimp (14. Dezember 2009)

tröste dich, bin bin da auch nicht mit drauf...


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Dezember 2009)

aber ich^^


----------



## RidingWebster (15. Dezember 2009)

ja so ein foto haben wir irgendwie diesmal nicht gemacht, wo alle drauf sind 

aber war mal wieder geil, wo ich alles muskelkater habe 

so das nächste mal dann wieder in bremen 


und in hannover peilen wir mal den frühling an, für ne street-session 

achja, dann gibt es diesmal keine galerie oder hat wer fotos, die er mir zukommen lassen kann??? wäre auf jedenfall cool, auch wenn es nur ein paar sind.


----------



## der stimp (15. Dezember 2009)

hatte dein weibi nicht bilder gemacht?
eigentlich schade das es für diesmal nur so super wenig bilder gibt. 
also unbedingt fürs nächste mal auf die "to do liste" schreiben...


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

moin leute, 
um die hannover-bremen connection mal wieder ein wenig anzukurbeln, hier die aktuellen termine: 

samstag - 13.2. yard halle hannover (treffen ab 12.30 am infopoint, hannover hbf)
dienstag - 23.3. ipunkt halle hamburg (noch keine feste zeit angesetzt, geht auch nur unter der woche weil biker am we nicht in die halle dürfen) 


wenn fragen zum ablauf sind, einfach melden. genauso für fahrgemeinschaften mit dem zug. 
also, auf rege teilnahme


----------



## Jooonnii (2. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin leute,
> um die hannover-bremen connection mal wieder ein wenig anzukurbeln, hier die aktuellen termine:
> 
> samstag - 13.2. yard halle hannover (treffen ab 12.30 am infopoint, hannover hbf)
> ...


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

aus hannover werden auf jeden fall genug leute zusammen kommen. 
fahrkosten belaufen sich dann bei ausgelasteter karte auf ca 10 euro pro person. 
sind 20 euro fürs niedersachsen tocket (für max. 5 pers.) und 4,50 pro bike.


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Wär es aber nicht mal geil dieses Jahr 2 Sessions in Hannover eine am Anfang und eine am Ende .. Also die Erste so Anfang Juni und die 2. Ende August ..Gruß



wäre ne gute idee. müssen mal schauen wie fahrbar im mom die eilenriede ist. 
zur session müsste die dann flott und gut fahrbar sein / gemacht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

jooonii ich komm mit dir mit


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

hätten wir auch nciht anders erwartet....


----------



## Michael.H (5. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fart in der Halle 

Motto des Abens: 
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu Viel


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

achtung achtung

wir haben ein problem mit der yard am 13 !!!!!


----------



## Michael.H (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute 

welchen problem und was ???

Motto des Abens: 
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu Viel 		

Mfg Michael


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

Die Yard hat glaube ich zu am 13 , die macht da erst um 20 uhr auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

??? wieso das? 
michi, dein problem wird dann ja zumindest im ansatz gelöst...


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

ENTWARNUNG!!! 
am 13. ist lediglich "mitternachtssport"... 
das heisst der tag fängt ganz normal an (also auch eintritt etc.) und ab 20h ist eintritt frei bis mitternacht.
also die gleiche nummer wie bei unserer "bike-night" 

wäre kuhl wenn hier mal alle die mit dabei sind, kurz hier rufen


----------



## Michael.H (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute

Aus Bremen sind es Filip,Denis,Stefan,Lukas,Michael

Motto des Abens: 
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu Viel 		


Mfg Michael


----------



## Jooonnii (6. Februar 2010)

hier!


----------



## Michael.H (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Es ist alles inortnung wier faren 


Motto des Arbens:
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel


Mfg Michael


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7284070"]VW - Golf / director jeppe rÃ¸nde on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

so morgen wa? xD


----------



## Michael.H (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute
Sait ihr alle gut nach Hause gekomen.


Motto des Arbens:
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel


Mfg Michael


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

Michael.H schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Sait ihr alle gut nach Hause gekomen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mehr oder weniger...mehr weniger als mehr


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

ich hab grad ein paar bilder hochgeladen. (waren 320 bilder insgesammt die aber noch sortiert werden müssen)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26702

war ein kuhler tag heut. freu mich schon aufs nächste mal (dann hoffentlich auch wieder mit den jungs aus bad bevensen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael.H (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mario
Kommen noch einige Bilder? 

Motto des Arbens:
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel


Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

moin, 
klar kommt da noch was. bei 320 gemachten bildern wäre es ja schlimm wenn nicht. 
ich muss da halt nur die schlechten und unscharfen etc. aussortieren. das kann noch gut ein zwei tage dauern....


----------



## Michael.H (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mario
ja ich freue mich drauf

Motto des Arbens:
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel

Mfg Michael


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

es wird warm!!! Mit viel glück ist bald alles weggetaut sieht aj jetzt schon nciht schlecht aus =) vorhin waren es sogar 10°C ...PLUS...xD ich finds ja echt toll=)


----------



## Michael.H (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute

wie sit es den mit Hamburg aus?
wolte mal wissen wer mit kommt?

Motto des Arbens:
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel

Mfg Michael


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Februar 2010)

also gefahren wird!

mario fährt definitiv, ich falle aus da ich in spanien bin und die neue bremen-bad bevensen- hannover-larioja-conection gründe^^

ich denke das tweet evtl mitkommt!

bad bevensen will auch!


----------



## Michael.H (1. März 2010)

Hallo Leute

ok ihr seit 3 leute aus Hanover? 


Motto des Arbens:
Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel

Mfg Michael


----------



## Jooonnii (2. März 2010)

stimmt ja está luego en España, sólo 12 días más o menos ¿no?    

 dank google kann ich jetzt auch spanisch ...


----------



## Michael.H (15. März 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bin Fix und Fertich vom SchohFaren der Passion,Faradmesse in Bremen 

Mfg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

also, fest aus hannover kommen: mario, tweety, jensi und julian. 
dann gibts noch ein paar leute bei denen das noch nicht wirklich fest ist. 
ich rechne aber das wir mit 5-6 leuten plus den jungs aus bad bevensen kommen... 

michi, wie war die messe? 
magst die gabel dann mit nach hamburg bringen?


----------



## Michael.H (16. März 2010)

Hallo Leute


Die Messe war super hat auch viel spass gemacht 

ja die Gabel bringe ich mit nach Hamburg mit 


Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

moin, 

ich hab mal die bahnseite geknechtet und folgende abfahrtzeiten für den dienstag (ipunkt hamburg) sind dabei rausgekommen: 


bremen # ab: 12.28
hamburg # an: 13.42

hannover # ab: 11.40
uelzen # an: 12.37 
uelzen # ab: 13.01 
hamburg # an: 14.02

die hannover gäng fährt über uelzen und sammelt unterwegs die bad bevensener jungs ein und dann gehts weiter nach hamburg... 

wird sicher ein geiler tag. ich nehm meine digicam mit für bilder. 

michi, denkst du an die gabel. 
und willst du diesen adapter mit dem man 9mm auf 20mm fahren kann (den der bei der society bei war) evtl auch los werden?


----------



## Michael.H (22. März 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bien schon heis auf Hamburg 

Mfg Michael


----------



## PhatBiker (22. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Bikerbanausen . .  . . wünsch euch viel Spass und kommt heile wieder aus der i-punkt raus, macht mir vorallem dem Michi nicht kaputt, er muss noch was für mich machen . . .

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

hi, mönsch, du hast ja auch schon ne kleine ewigkeit nichts mehr von dir hören lassen. 
wann bist du mal wieder mit von der partie? 
ich mach auf jeden fall wieder bilder und schick euch den link dazu. und auf michi passen wir schon auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. März 2010)

Joo, danke . . . und sorry für´s lange nicht mehr melden.

Ist immoment bissel blöd bei mir, werd immer wieder eingespannt zu irgendwas, wozu ich so nicht wirklich lust hab und zum Biken komm ich auch nicht wirklich, hoffe aber das sich das demnächst ändert


----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

solange es bei dir zeitlich nicht passt, halten wir dich mit bildern auf dem laufenden


----------



## PhatBiker (22. März 2010)

freu mich auf die Bilder und hoffe doch das ich zeitlich mal zustossen kann . . .


----------



## Michael.H (23. März 2010)

Moin Stefan 

Ich passe schon auf und fahre forsichtig 


Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (23. März 2010)

Michael.H schrieb:


> Moin Stefan
> Ich passe schon auf und fahre forsichtig
> Mfg Michael




 klaaaar.....


----------



## der stimp (24. März 2010)

moin, 
bilder sortieren ging gestern noch recht fix. die ausbeute ist leider etwas mager  

abzuholen hier: 

http://www.file-upload.net/download-2374048/23.3.10-iPunkt-Hamburg.zip.html 


war aber auf jeden fall mal wieder ein klasse tag.


----------



## Michael.H (24. März 2010)

Moin Leute

Seit ihr alle nach hause gekomen?

Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (24. März 2010)

moin michi, 
lade dir mal die bilder runter (ist auch ein video mit bei). 
da sind auch noch ein paar bilder unserer heimreise mit bei...


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2010)

Hällöchen

hab mir auch mal die Bilder angeschaut und Ihr hattet ja richtig spass . . . 

Plant Ihr Hannoveraner eine Session und wenn ja, wann ??


----------



## der stimp (7. April 2010)

moin stefan, 

wir sind auf jeden fall grad am planen. haben altbewährte aber auch den ein oder anderen neuen spot aufgetan. 
die stadt hat den grossen spot in der eilenriede platt gemacht und das wird auch noch ne weile dauern bis da wieder alles flott ist. 
ein gutes hatte der abriss - altbewährtes kann verbessert werden und etwaige fehler können ausgemerzt werden. 

sobald für hannover feste termine stehen, werden sie hier auf jeden fall gepostet. 
michi hat grad ne session in bremen in planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2010)

JA, ich weiss, war meine Idee zu Pfingsten hier in Bremen was zu planen.
Müssen uns (Michi - Ich) aber noch mal zusammen tun.

Hört sich nach Arbeit an, in Eilenriede wieder etwas hinzubauen.


----------



## der stimp (7. April 2010)

freu mich auf jeden fall schon, wenns wieder gen bremen geht  

jo, eile ist viel arbeit. der spot war am ende relativ gross. 3 lines mit mehreren kickern als variation, anlieger etc.... 
aber die bauarbeiten gehen recht gut voran. 

dann haben wir für sommer wieder nen lakejump in planung (mit 2 rampen und jeder menge platz zum grillen und chillen).


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2010)

Ich muss mir dann unbedingt Frei nehmen, letzts Jahr hats nicht so gut gepasst, da ging der Rubel noch vor.


----------



## Michael.H (15. April 2010)

Moin Leite

Am 24.05.2010 ist in Bremen eine Steet  Session gehe plant 
Trefen ist um 10 Uhr am Hautbahnhoff in Bremen
Bei intrese bitte melden 

Mfg Michael


----------



## PhatBiker (15. April 2010)

Ich, weisst Du ja . . .


----------



## towatai (16. April 2010)

gibts hier zufällig jemanden aus bremen oder der näheren umgebung der mir beim thema "laufrad selbst einspeichen, abdrücken und zentrieren" behilflich sein würde? ich mach so gut wie alles selbst an meinen bikes und laufräder wären noch so n thema, das ich auch noch gern beherrschen will.


----------



## der stimp (16. April 2010)

hannover wird auf jeden fall auch wieder zahlreich dabei sein


----------



## Michael.H (10. Mai 2010)

Moin Leute 

Die Steet  Session am 24.05.10 ist verlegt worden 
auf den 12.06.10. 
Bei weitaren Fragen bitte schreiben.

Mfg Michael


----------



## der stimp (11. Mai 2010)

oi, da muss ich mal schauen das ich da dann schon wieder vom biken aus dem taunus zurück bin. 

@towatai - wenn du bei der streetsession mit dabei bist, kann ich dir das mal im trockentraining erklären wenn du magst. 
ist alles gar nicht so schwer wenn man das ein zwei mal gezeigt bekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael.H (26. Mai 2010)

Am 12.06.2010 ist in Bremen eine Steet  Session gehe plant 
Trefen ist um 10 Uhr am Hautbahnhoff in Bremen

Wer da bei ist meldet sich bitte?


Mfg Michael


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2010)

Michael.H schrieb:


> Am 12.06.2010 ist in Bremen eine Steet  Session gehe plant
> Trefen ist um 10 Uhr am Hautbahnhoff in Bremen
> 
> Wer da bei ist meldet sich bitte?
> ...



Da bin ich in Williengen auf der bike Messe!


----------



## der stimp (26. Mai 2010)

argh, ich muss mal schauen ob ich dann schon wieder aus frankfurt zurück bin. 
wollte für 2 wochen zu meinen eltern in den taunus... 

felix wird wohl auch ausfallen (generell in der nächsten zeit) weil er nun bei stadler arbeitet und selten am we frei bekommt.


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2010)

hannover ist auf jeden fall mit dabei. 
kann im mom nur noch nciht sagen wer alles genau mitkommt. 
sieht so aus das ein paar jungs vom hannover umland mitkommen. 
jens und ich stehen sicher fest und der rest wird erstmal hier her verwiesen. 
freu mich auf jeden fall schon


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2010)

der zug aus hannover wird um 10.39 in bremen ankommen


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2010)

Das wird wieder eine Riesengaudi bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsch-Rider (4. Juni 2010)

also ich denke mal das ich mitkommen werde


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Juni 2010)

Hab mal bissel Wetter geschaut . . .


----------



## Michael.H (12. Juni 2010)

Moin Leute 

Die Leute aus Hannover wo wart ihr???

Sonst wahr es gans inortnung und lustich. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## PhatBiker (15. Mai 2011)

Uhhh, es tut sich hier wieder was . . . Moinsen Hannover.

Wir müssen mal wieder zusammen Biken . . . weiss noch nicht wann, aber es wird demnächst für mich konkreter.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------

